# OKI c331dn Error - Help?



## Kilowog (Oct 18, 2013)

I recently purchased an Oki c331dn (as the title says) and started running some prints to test out. After about the 3rd or 4th print, the paper jammed and I got an error displayed as "service call 980:error". I searched online and found that this pretty much means my fuser is shot.

I searched on this forum as well and did not come up with anything. It seems this is not a common issue...or at least I hope it isn't. The Oki laser printers seem to come highly recommended on this site.

Some details:
- I was printing on the ImageClip Laser Paper (for whites). 
- The paper was fed through the multi-purpose tray and exited the rear of the printer to avoid curving to exit on top.
- The paper jammed by wrapping around the fuser.
- Printer paper setting was on "Heavy" as recommended on the transfer paper instructions.

I carefully removed the jammed paper and checked for any other physical obstructions but found none. The only issue I see is some of the ink stuck to the fuser.

That is the info on what happened. These are my questions regarding this incident:

- Does the fuser have to be replaced or can it be cleaned and/or factory reset the printer to clear the error?

- Is this a common problem with Oki printers?

- Should the printer settings be different?

- Should I use a different transfer paper? (Preferably a no-trim option)

- Could it be the result of the transfer paper and its capability to hold up to the fusing temperatures of an Oki printer?

I hope I have provided enough details. Thank you in advance for any information provided!


----------



## bigdaddy9999 (Jan 24, 2013)

Your settings are spot on. I found that feeding one sheet at a time instead of stacking 4 -5 sheets works better (even though a pain). I also run 3 -5 sheets of plain paper through after several prints on laser transfer paper. 

Now on to the main part. I had the same error. (not sure if a common error) OKI cust service was not that great. If you are under warranty you should be able to get a new fuser. But then again they may say you caused it to not work. 

I never could find a way to reset to factory settings. You will need to get a new fuser. Good luck!


----------



## Kilowog (Oct 18, 2013)

bigdaddy9999 said:


> Your settings are spot on. I found that feeding one sheet at a time instead of stacking 4 -5 sheets works better (even though a pain). I also run 3 -5 sheets of plain paper through after several prints on laser transfer paper.
> 
> Now on to the main part. I had the same error. (not sure if a common error) OKI cust service was not that great. If you are under warranty you should be able to get a new fuser. But then again they may say you caused it to not work.
> 
> I never could find a way to reset to factory settings. You will need to get a new fuser. Good luck!


Thanks you for the response! I was single feeding too. I did not run any plain paper through since it was only about the 4th transfer sheet I tried printing.

I called Oki and they are replacing the fuser. Fortunately, for me, the customer service was pretty good and helpful. I could not find a way to reset defaults either and Oki tech said it wouldn't do anything if I did...I guess because the fuser itself is shot. I assume it would just set off the error code again.

A few more questions if you don't mind....What transfer papers do you use? Does the brand you use ever have issues with jamming? When you had the error code, what caused it and how long after having the printer did it happen? Do you still have the same Oki printer or did you acquire something different?


----------



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

I use the same printer....generally have no issues but.....

My daughter was running transfers and got a jam...blew the fuser and got the same error. You are lucky...OKI told me to screw and made me pay for a fuser and I did not say anything about using transfer paper...told them it was photo paper.

Now...here is something critical so REMEMBER this. AS SOON AS IT JAMS KILL THE POWER VIA THE POWER SWITCH.

If you leave it on the fuser will blow the thermistor that is the safety device to keep it from overheating.

This is what ruined the fuser...the thermistor.

I always hit the switch if I get a jam but did not tell this to my daughter...so she left it on.

As for paper jams. The ICLL tends to jam a bit here and there especially if it gets a little humidity in it. See my post on drying it out. Now I also use Techni Print and it never jams so far but is not self weeding.

Keep your ICLL dry...keep the paper sealed in a bag...I promise you if you let it sit open and it is hunid it will start to jam. Learned this lesson after a few months of weird off and on jams. Now I keep them sealed in zip lock 2 gallon bags.

if the start to jam a lot...set your oven to warm for about a minute. AFTER it is warm turn off the oven....and place a few sheets on a CLEAN oven wire rack and leave them there to dry just a bit...say 5 minutes. NEVER place in the oven when it is on...you are not baking the paper just drying it...so as long as the oven is say above 110 it is fine.
New paper should run fine on ULTRA HEAVY1 or ULTRA HEAVY 2 as longa s the paper is fresh. When the paper is fresh and dry I almost never get jams.
Heavy setting is a bit iffy....the heavier settings slow the speed through the fuser which helps keep it from jamming.


----------



## Kilowog (Oct 18, 2013)

Scott, great advice. Thank you.

Do you recommend doing the same storage and treatment of ImageClip Laser for Darks?

Have you found Ultra Heavy 1/2 to work better than just Heavy on a regular basis?

Do you think using a hair dryer on the paper would be an alternative to an oven?


----------



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Scott, great advice. Thank you.
> 
> Do you recommend doing the same storage and treatment of ImageClip Laser for Darks?
> 
> ...


I don't use the dark paper but keeping any of it sealed is recommended.

I found on Heavy that I would get random corners of the paper sticking and folding over..went away using Ultra Heavy settings.

I think the paper weight settings change the feed speed through the system thereby affecting the fuse.

I do not know about a hair dryer but would not use one as I is a very hot...although maybe a cool setting.

The real fix is keep it sealed. Only if it is not sealed and you get constant jams on an Ultra Heavy setting ( where it was not jamming when the paper was new) would I then dry it some in the oven.

Also as the previous post said..feed one at a time also.


----------



## Kilowog (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks again to both of you. Very helpful stuff!


----------



## bigdaddy9999 (Jan 24, 2013)

Laser No Weed from One Step. No jamming issues. Had the same error and as shughey said, it blew the fuser / thermistor. Keep your papers sealed in plastic bags and the likelihood of them getting humid is low.


----------



## Kilowog (Oct 18, 2013)

bigdaddy9999 said:


> Laser No Weed from One Step. No jamming issues. Had the same error and as shughey said, it blew the fuser / thermistor. Keep your papers sealed in plastic bags and the likelihood of them getting humid is low.



Just to clarify, is the brand One Step? Where do you order yours?


----------

